# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Angry Birds (2011)(скачать)

## wezzy21

*Жанр*: Arcade
*Разработчик*: Rovio Mobile
*Издательство*: Clickgamer Media Chillingo
*Тип релиза*: RePack
*Лекарство*: не требуется
*Язык интерфейса*: русский (текст) озвучка не требуется
*Размер*: 35,5 Мб

Трудно впечатлиться, когда видишь игру со странным названием вроде Angry Birds. Не цепляет новая "птичка" дочернего издательства Chillingo и после нескольких минут игры. Но стоит задержаться чуть больше, например, поставив целью понять - за что же финские разработчики Rovio Mobile получили несколько наград и почему за издательство взялись Clickgamer с их недорогой, но качественной репутаций, как все сразу становится на свои места. По мере погружения игры все чаше на ум приходит прямое сравнение с хитовой Boom Bloxx от EA, как в плане игрового дизайна, так и качества.

*Системные требования*:
- Операционная система: Windows XP, Vista, 7
- Процессор: 2 ГГц
- ОЗУ: 512 Мб
- Видеокарта: со 128 Мб памяти
- DirectX 9.0с
- Свободного места на HDD: 45 Мб
*
Установка*:
1. Распаковать архив
2. Запустить игру
3. Приятной игры!

Скриншоты*Скрытый текст*

*[Letitbit]* - скачать
*[Vip-file]* - скачать
*[Shareflare]* - скачать
*[DepositFiles]* - скачать

----------


## Dezire

Игра вообще ни о чем

----------


## trailbysomeone

Ужасна

----------

gvard88-90 (11.04.2017)

----------

